# Looking to slim down and have a nice body



## Alex911466868005 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey, first post here guys, im 19 years old. Being quite chubby has always been a problem for me, but recently I've started to become more self-conscious.

Every since i was young, i've always had a bit of baby fat and what not there, no matter how much exercise i done I've just never been able to lose it, hence the reason im turning to people with better experience than me to lose weight etc. I smoke, and dont really do much exercise these days as i finally gave up trying as nothing seemed to work for me. Im not sure if this makes a difference but I don't eat breakfast, ill probably just have a glass of milk and thats me out the door. Also I have a habit of eating at night, around 10pm- late. I'm planning on returning to the gym very soon should i recieve some tips and advice. I'm also not too sure how to set up a schedule for working each part of my body out. My main priority is to lose this weight pretty fast for around summer, and if all goes well have some abs starting to appear. I would also love advice on the best foods to eat as I'm not exactly the healthiest  .Usually ill have:

9am- Glass of milk

10.30 am- Chicken tikka panini

4.00pm- Whatever my family makes, usually something to do with beef and gravy etc

midnight- beans on toast with cheese or whatever

All help would be extremely appreciated guys  thanks.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well breakfast is very important, it sets your metabolism for the day, your ability to use calories as energy, you have put your meals, but if you are like a lot of teenagers I have seen you will be eating high calorie snacks throughout the day, right!, that is because you have not eaten breakfast, so have a lack of glucose for energy, this will release ghralins, a hormone that signals the body to find high calorie foods to eat, that then releases another hormone called insulin that supresses those high calorie snacks to your fat cells that then leaves you with low glucose levels and has you reaching for the cola and crisps again= visious circle.

you need to eat the minute you get up and have a high protein meal eggs is a good start, a high protein start to the day realeases a hormone known as PPI's this sends a signal to the brain that you are full after this you can eat small but nutritious meals regulary throughout the day, try to cut out the sauses and gravy from your meals.

You could do with looking through the diet section on this site, then the training section, but at the moment cardio should be encororated into every gym session, always after your weight session, that should be kept to half an hour.

I can't except at 19 you have tried everything to loose weight, when eating healthy is the first thing you should look at, I think the words give up are much the reason for your weight problems, you have to be motivated, because nobody can do it for you, you must do it for yourself, however to get your parents on your side would do no harm, then they might not stick unhealthy food in front of you!!!


----------



## Alex911466868005 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks. What sort of meals would you advise?


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

good answer, i must admit i sometimes neglect brekkie when running late for work/gym, ill just grab a banana or apple or something..

having scrambled eggs n wholemeal toast tomorrow


----------



## Alex911466868005 (Feb 2, 2011)

Would you recommend taking the weight loss capsules also?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

The only weight loss tablets I would take is maybe some green tea extract, the answer first is good diet, drink plenty of water, eat low fat dairy, keep protein high for the reasons I have already mentioned, look at complex carbohydrates and except for directly after the gym you should only eat those, examples of this are oats, veg, brown rice/pasta wholemeal bread, don't be scared of healthy fats like extra virgin olive oil, nuts, peanut butter, fish oil, but don't eat exsessive amounts, on top of this a good training routine will get you to your goals as long as those goals are realistic, so don't have a 3 month plan have a 3 year plan!!


----------



## Alex911466868005 (Feb 2, 2011)

Im sorry for asking so many questions, but im completely clueless. What about the protein shakes, would they be good for me?. My goals to have a flat stomach by around june-july, with going to the gym 4-5 days a week for 3 hours each time, im hoping this is a realistic goal? if not ill work harder.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

For a start 3 hours is tooooo long start with an hour max ok a lttle warm up and warm down as well, half an hour weights half an hour cardio, you then could have a protein shake with some fast carbs, I have a protein shake 4 times a day but thats me!

You can have protein on top of your good!! diet but not instead of keep your salt intake low this will help you with bloat and stop you from retaining water under the skin that and drinking plenty of water can make a big difference, stop looking at the scales after a while it is more important that you look in the mirrior to see if you are progressing, it is sometimes good when someone that doesn't see you often mentions how you have changed.....


----------



## Alex911466868005 (Feb 2, 2011)

I always thought the more exercise the better? if i do more than 2 hours, will it make a difference compared to doing 1 hour?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

if you build up you can do more but professional athletes will not train for mre than 90 minutes because the body can start to go into deficit of nutrition and the body can become catabolic, which means it burning muscle, when you say you want to loose weight, what you really mean is you want to loose fat, right, if in the meanwhile you gained muscle so kept your weight you would not mind I think!! in turn the more muscle you have the more maintenence it needs so the body must burn calories ( with a good diet a lot of that will be from stored fat) what you end up with is 200lbs with a fat% of 10% rather than a fat% of over 20% and if you still weigh 200lbs then it stands to reason that that weight now comes from muscle!!! well that should be your goal......


----------



## Alex911466868005 (Feb 2, 2011)

yes fredde, that is my goal, to get alot more muscle, but i think that is setting the target to high for me just now. Is it possible to put muscle on from the very beginning of losing the fat?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

yes and personally I think it is the best way, you have to train clever, not just hard, by all means look to drop fat but also train to promote muscle that also is based on your diet!! but like I say your ultimate goal has to be longer, but if your first goal is to loose some fat ansd look leaner for the summer, go with it but don't loose sight of the greater prize, lookin the the bolox!!!, this is not a boast just me saying if I can do it at 50 you can do it at 20 look on members pictures and click on freddees photos it will be at the bottom of the first page......


----------



## SteveKent86 (Jan 31, 2011)

Alex one thing that worked for me when I wanted to shred the last of the fat off was, as fred mentioned earlier, doing 20-30 mins reasonably paced cardio after my weights as the body is extremely lazy and always takes the path of least resistance to get energy, so by the time you have finished your routine you can almost be assured that you have burned through your glycogen & carb stores so the energy you use during cardio will have to come from fat reserves.

Cardio first (other than a warm up) just cuts into your effectiveness during your routine.


----------



## Alex911466868005 (Feb 2, 2011)

SteveKent86 said:


> Alex one thing that worked for me when I wanted to shred the last of the fat off was, as fred mentioned earlier, doing 20-30 mins reasonably paced cardio after my weights as the body is extremely lazy and always takes the path of least resistance to get energy, so by the time you have finished your routine you can almost be assured that you have burned through your glycogen & carb stores so the energy you use during cardio will have to come from fat reserves.
> 
> Cardio first (other than a warm up) just cuts into your effectiveness during your routine.


I appreciate your time into explaining how the body works mate, I'll put this to good use  By reasonably paced cardio, a job for 30 minutes straight would be good? What sort of foods should I eat after. Finally I was wondering whether or not I should make a schedule on training different parts of my body such as my pecktorial muscles(not sure how you spell it), abs and arms?


----------



## SteveKent86 (Jan 31, 2011)

Personally I dont jog, I do a 20-30 min powerwalk at an incline but thats just because I cant stand jogging, or get on the bike with mid resistance and try to keep the rpm 65-70.

It's definately a good idea to get your routine down on paper it will help to give you a clear goal each time you walk in the door. As for your split everyone has their own way of doing it and there are plenty of good ones posted on here, try the full body workout sticky if you want all over bulk its a great starting point.

If you gets some progress pictures and a journal up the guys on here will jump in and offer ongoing help and advice as you move forward.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

thomasc49 said:


> your better taking hgh to slim down and stay lean 4 iu day. try this site they sell all that ,i buy off them.iv found a wesite selling sus deca test just got my 2nd order and they take paypal .ship uk to uk .with tracking number. check it out, www.wix.com/tradingjason35/wwwwixcomtradingjason35
> 
> :clap2:


for a start you are breaking site rules after that this is a lad looking for advice on diet and training, also he is 19 years old with no knowledge of steroids and you must know little or nothing on this subject to be advicing someone who has never taken any AAS to start on HGH:jerkit:


----------

